

New Quantum Theory Could Explain the Flow of Time - hashx
http://www.wired.com/2014/04/quantum-theory-flow-time/

======
dang
Dupe of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7601969](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7601969).

